# partenaires pour nos actions / sociaux (partenaire)



## Adidi

Hola ! 

Cómo se dice *"partenaire pour nos actions"* en español, sabiendo qsue se trata de una asociación... "Socio" conviene aqui ? "Partenario" existe ? 

Gracias !


----------



## marcoszorrilla

Sería conveniente ver el contexto de la frase, pero yo propongo de momento:
*Pareja, asociado, compañero*.


----------



## Adidi

He aqui el contexto :
Les principaux partenaires pour nos actions humanitaires en Argentine sont les associations X, X et X...

Se trata de colaboraciones entre varias asociaciones.

Gracias !


----------



## pedrituss

También puede ser "colaborador" o "cooperador"

Ésos son los términos que los profesores nos recomiendan utilizar en una traducción económica


Un saludo


----------



## Adidi

Perfecto ! Gracias


----------



## fragnol

Slt,

VOilà, je n'arrive pas à trouver un terme pour "partenaires sociaux", c'est à dire structures syndicales, représentants des employés.....

Interlocutores sociales????

Des idées?

A+


----------



## Probo

fragnol said:


> Slt,
> 
> VOilà, je n'arrive pas à trouver un terme pour "partenaires sociaux", c'est à dire structures syndicales, représentants des employés.....
> 
> Interlocutores sociales????
> 
> Des idées?
> 
> A+


 
_Interlocutores sociales_. Parfait.


----------



## jacotot

Buenas,

y una traduccion por "contraparte" podria ser también acertada ???

gracias


----------



## Asilef17

yo pondria socio o colaborador


----------



## Marian85

Hola, alguien sabe como se traduciria "Partenaire social"? Aparece en el contexto de la seguridad social, pensiones, etc.


----------



## fideliodebeethoven

colaboradores, interlocutores


----------



## Paciente

Hola Marian,
en la jerga periodística/política los famosos "partenaires sociaux" son las organizaciones de trabajadores y patrones. En general, el gobierno consulta a sus "partenaires sociaux" para iniciar las negociaciones antes de (o durante ) un proyecto de ley.
Ahora no sé cómo lo traduciría!


----------



## Pinairun

Paciente said:


> Hola Marian,
> en la jerga periodística/política los famosos "partenaires sociaux" son las organizaciones de trabajadores y patrones. En general, el gobierno consulta a sus "partenaires sociaux" para iniciar las negociaciones antes de (o durante ) un proyecto de ley.
> Ahora no sé cómo lo traduciría!


 


A mi-voix, ¿patronal y sindicatos?

Saludos


----------



## Víctor Pérez

En España decimos *los agentes sociales*.


----------



## Marian85

Gracias por la ayudaa!


----------



## Marina Urquidi

*Nueva pregunta*
hilos unidos​
Hola a tod@s, 

Alguien sabe cómo se le llama a los famosos "partenaires sociaux" de que se hable tanto en Francia (que incluyen sindicatos, pero creo que también otro tipo de interlocutor)? 

Mi contexto, una conferencia internacional. 

La oración: 

 Organisée par le European Network for Workplace Health Promotion (ENWHP) afin d’encourager les entreprises à investir plus et mieux pour une meilleure santé au travail, cette conférence a réuni des représentants d’entreprises, de gouvernements, de partenaires sociaux, d’organisations intervenant dans les domaines de la santé publique et la sécurité sociale.

Mi intento:

 Organizada por la European Network for Workplace Health Promotion (ENWHP) para animar a que las empresas inviertan más y mejor a favor de mejor salud en el trabajo, la conferencia juntó a representantes de empresas, de gobiernos, de xxxxx (no tengo la más mínima idea), de organizaciones que intervienen en los ámbitos de la salud pública y el seguro social. 

Gracias si alguien sabe, 
Marina


----------



## lobolarsen

En España, a los sindicatos, asociaciones patronales, consumidores, se les llama *agentes sociales* o* interlocutores sociales*.


----------



## saintest66

En la 'novlangue' actual partenaire ya ha dejado de ser un colaborador, volviéndose muchas veces un competidor en su franquicia. La única palabra que sirve sin engaño es en este caso el galicismo requeteusado por el gran diario español "partenaire"; en las Altas (¡!) Escuelas de Comercio de Francia, es así como se usa; y además como bien dice alguien es un acuerdo jurídico lo que se busca aquí. Un saludo


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Marina Urquidi said:


> *Nueva pregunta*​
> 
> hilos unidos​
> Alguien sabe cómo se le llama a los famosos "partenaires sociaux" de que se hable tanto en Francia (que incluyen sindicatos, pero creo que también otro tipo de interlocutor)?


 


lobolarsen said:


> En España, a los sindicatos, asociaciones patronales, consumidores, se les llama *agentes sociales* o* interlocutores sociales*.


 
Totalmente de acuerdo con *lobolarsen*.


----------



## saintest66

Pues, disculpen todos, no sé si debí darme cuenta o no; en todo caso es muy acertado (como siempre) decir "agentes sociales o interlocutores sociales" en este caso. Solo queda por añadir que los agentes suena más pasado de moda; hoy se estila más en el gran periódico (¿ está permitido citar el diario sin incurrir en alguna propaganda soterrada?) los interlocutores sociales. Hemos pasado de los "agentes": les acteurs" a "los interlocutores:interlocuteurs" o sea los mismos pero marcando claramente que en adelante se trata de dialogar y no de … por ejemplo lanzarse a la huelga. Y bueno, no les va tan mal.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

saintest66 said:


> Pues, disculpen todos, no sé si debí darme cuenta o no; en todo caso es muy acertado (como siempre) decir "agentes sociales o interlocutores sociales" en este caso. Solo queda por añadir que los agentes suena más pasado de moda; hoy se estila más en el gran periódico (¿ está permitido citar el diario sin incurrir en alguna propaganda soterrada?) los interlocutores sociales. Hemos pasado de los "agentes": les acteurs" a "los interlocutores:interlocuteurs" o sea los mismos pero marcando claramente que en adelante se trata de dialogar y no de … por ejemplo lanzarse a la huelga. Y bueno, no les va tan mal.


 
Hola, *saintest66*:

No digo que lo de _interlocutores sociales_ no se use, no. Pero no estoy de acuerdo contigo en que lo de *agentes sociales* suene más pasado de moda y que, en el "gran periódico" se estile más lo de los interlocutores. Como podrías comprobar echando una ojeada por la red, esa denominación sigue siendo usada hoy en día -hablando de grandes periódicos- por los mayores representantes de la prensa española:

El País del 17-05-2009: "El Gobierno pactará con los agentes sociales 'el nuevo modelo de crecimiento' "
El Periódico del 15-04-2009: "Corbacho llamará a los agentes sociales la semana que viene"
ABC del 17-05-2009: "Zapatero firmará un pacto con agentes sociales sobre un nuevo modelo económico"


----------



## Marina Urquidi

Muchísimas gracias a todos! Ahora sabré.... y en realidad este tipo de vocabulario me sale en mucho de mi trabajo... Años buscando, por ejemplo, la mejor manera de decir "partenaires" en el contexto de asociaciones entre organizaciones no gobernamentales (he usado "copartícipe"... y parece "pasar", pero nunca he estado satisfecha con ello). En todo caso, la traducción urgentísima (entrega el mismo día) la entregué ayer con "interlocutores sociales", pero para la próxima usaré "agentes sociales" que me gusta más, y si "El País" y "ABC" lo usan....  . 

Una vez más, gracias!
Marina


----------



## saintest66

Apreciado Víctor Pérez

_"No digo que lo de interlocutores sociales no se use, no. Pero no estoy de acuerdo contigo en que lo de agentes sociales suene más pasado de moda"_
Es verdad lo que dices; en realidad lo que debí decir es que como se les exige a los "agentes" que dialoguen sobre EREs, reajustes … en bastantes ocasiones se les llama "interlocutores", última palabra bastante desquiciada habiendo "locutores" bien  definidos; mejor están los "agentes" que por lo menos señalan que hacen algo. Y sí, Marina llevas toda la razón. Queda pendiente la pregunta: ¿ por qué crear un nuevo término para decir lo mismo habiendo uno, claro y aceptado? Ejemplo: según qué empresa, más vale hablar de 'interlocutores' que de 'agentes'. Así está más claro.


----------



## Lilette

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Hola
Quisiera traducir "les partenaires sociaux" al español, cuando se trata de unas negociaciones en relación con los salarios o la edad de jubilación.... Ee decir las diferentes personas que participan en el debate.

Muchas gracias.
 lilette


----------



## marcoszorrilla

Los agentes sociales.


----------



## Maradona77

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
*Hilos unidos*
*No hay que olvidar de consultar los hilos ya abiertos*​ 
Estimad@s compañer@s,
Mi pregunta es la siguiente, cómo se puede traducir "partenaires sociaux". Me parece que si lo traducimos por sindicatos dejamos de lado otros posibles socios.
Gracias por adelantado.


----------



## Marina Urquidi

Hola, 

Lo que he visto yo, es "interlocutores sociales". A ver si te ayuda.

Marina


----------

